

Hawaii put on the Startup World map thanks to MaiTai - benjah
http://startupworld.com/blog/hawaii-put-on-the-startup-world-map-thanks-to-maitai/

======
jcodypittman
Cool, congrats Pharmly.

~~~
benjah
It's a great idea. I'm really hoping it brings down the cost of healthcare.

